# Strange "Art and Culture"



## OsteInmar

There are small towns and villages.
They have a central square. In my childhood, a square of trees was made on such squares, or, in the winter, built "ice slides" for children.
 Of course, this requires money and costs?
But, in my childhood, people lived in a team, so adult uncles just gathered at weekends and built that the children liked it ...

 And what are they doing now?
Here is the central square of a small town.

There are no trees or square ... There is ...
Do you believe that this is Art and Culture?
 I believe that this place is neither for children, nor for adults.






Therefore, always in this place - empty benches .. people are disgusted to look. Children walk in other places


----------

